# Welcome to the NoDak Outdoors Youth Forum!



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Hello, i would like to welcome you to the Youth Forum here at NoDak Outdoors! I would like to introduce myself, as i will be your moderator here at the youth forum. My name is Austin Bachmeier, i was born and raised in Bismarck, ND, i am into most all types of hunting, and have been fishing since i was 7 or 8. My main focus is on Waterfowl in the fall, walleyes in the spring & summer, and pheasant hunting in between. I am 15 years old, and i also enjoy trap / sporting clays. Once again welcome to the youth forum, follow the rules and have some fun guys. :smile:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Hello Austin, nice to see the next group of younger guys coming up in the sport. I saw that you shoot trap and just wanted to say I wish I had started doing that when I was your age. It is a great way to practice and get your leads down. Chris and I joined a league for the first time last summer and had a lot of fun, of course he shot 24 out 25 his first round so I guess I am the one that really needed the added practice. I found shooting over the summer really did benefit me going into the fall season.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Especially dove hunting!

I had NEVER shot as well at doves as I did this fall. I was following the leads perfectly, and my average dropped well under half what I used to shoot.

Keep at it!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I'm hoping to do more dove shooting this upcoming fall. Chris, do you guys just pass shoot them or have you tried decoys?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We hunt them numerous ways. Decoying can be fun, but it's not always the best way to get close shots. Just like other migratory birds, scouting is the key. If you find a water hole, feed field, or tree line that they use consistently...you'll get constant shooting early and late in the day. Sometimes just driving down the road and spotting 100 on the wires works the best. That is a usual tip off that there's a lot of birds in the area. From there, pattern them and you'll have a warm barrel all day.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Aren't there any other youth out there? We need more youth sportmen/women for our next generation of hunter's!
I am 17 yrs old and live for goose hunting. I live in Fargo. All I talk about is geese, geese, and more geese! I wish some more youth would find out about this page.

_________________
"Hammer Time"

[ This Message was edited by: GooseBuster3 on 2002-03-23 23:10 ]


----------



## fella_4 (Dec 2, 2002)

Hey Guys Im 13 i hunt upland game and fish 24/7. So I juss wanted to know if anyone knows when the next hunters ed is in the minot area. I could have took it in like 6th grade but my dad said he didnt have the time to drive me in. :******: Oh well!! I think im gonna go to the next class that starts if anyone.  So that will be good. Hey what do you all hunt with i goot a 20 gauge but im olny like 4' 11" but its a great gun so i juss use better shells. Like what do u all like to hunt well g2g Silas Weeks


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Hello fella, and welcome to NoDak Outdoors!  
I am not sure when the Hunters Safety in Minot will take place. I suggest having your dad call the game and fish here in Bismarck, Im sure they can tell you when all the hunters safety courses will be held. Most are during the summer months I beleive.

As far as guns go, Right now I'm using a Benelli Super Black Eagle, Hence my Nickname.  I shoots all 12 Gauge shells from 2 3/4 to 3½". I am considering stepping down to a 20 Gauge m1, as it is one of the lightest guns there is, and seems like it would be a joy to carry even all day for pheasants. Once Again Welcome to NoDak Outdoors, check out the place, there are alot of great hunting tips here in the forums.


----------



## Im4Fishing&amp;Hunting (Mar 19, 2003)

Hey austin, nice to see ppl are getting things like this going for sportsman to share with other sports man I am 17 and from Lidgerwood, North Dakota way in the SE part of the state...The heart of waterfowl hunting it's awesome! I hunt everything duck, geese, pheasants, dove (on ocasion), deer, rabbits, ***** (when I'm bored I hunt those two things)...and also I fish. thats all I do in the winter when I dont have bball. and about the waterfowl hunting I'am a unregistered guide. I don't accept money I guide out of state hunters that need places to hunt for free cause I love the sport. me and a buddy had a few guys from wisconson comedown and stay with us for a week and hunt every day. it was awesome we got into some awesome duck hunts where we limited out and had a great even got some video taping in there were so many birds. it was a very successful fall. and as for the question about what gun. I shoot a remington 870 super mag! nice for geese get that 3 1/2' in there and reach out and touch somethin! well good luck fishing to those who are dumb like me and go on this crappy ice!!! :roll:

Austin Stenvold[/b]


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

You didnt happen to hunt with Brad Lein this fall did you?? He is living in Rutland right now.


----------



## Im4Fishing&amp;Hunting (Mar 19, 2003)

Hey yeah I hunt with him...matter of fact I'm goin with him this weekend the way it sounds...and he is living in forman not rutland but you were close...how do you know him?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I hunted with him acouple of times last fall. He would hunt with Jason Phillpes and my self. We had some damn good hunts down there last fall. We hunted over 1200 dekes last weekend and ended up with only 14 birds. Are there many birds roosting and feeding around Rutland??


----------



## Im4Fishing&amp;Hunting (Mar 19, 2003)

Hey I don't know for sure what is around there for birds but lien said there was a few when I was at his house yesterday. So we are gonna hunt them this weekend. I think lien said that him and Jas. were gonna go out today but I don't know if they did yet I haven't called josh to see if they did or not...

austin


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

anyone hun near carrington?


----------

